# Gum abnormalities?



## dauphine (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm fairly new here and this is my first post.

I have 6 month old little girl named Bea who went in to get spayed this morning. I received a call from the vet a bit ago letting me know that he found some gum abnormalities in my baby. He told me that he found black tissue on both sides of her mouth in the back (don't recall if he said upper or lower) that seems to be pushing her teeth out of place. He said that "the fact that it's on both sides makes me less worried" and is going to take some xrays and biopsy if necessary. I've noticed a bit of bad breath from her in the past week and thought that was a bit odd given her age. She's acting normally otherwise, happy, active, eating well. Has anybody ever seen something like this is their dog?

If this is malignant I don't know what I'm going to do. As so as I saw the vet's number on the caller ID I had one of those dreaded "Uh oh!" moments. Right now I'm on pins and needles waiting to hear what he's found.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, with him being a vet I guess he will investigate further and most likely knows what he's talking about. If it weren't coming from a vet I would say that lots of times when the dogs are teething trapped food and such will make for a bad smell and sometimes hair gets tangled around the teeth and packed so tight that it looks like some weird and funky part of their mouths. You have to pick it out. Wouldn't it be great if that was all it is? I haven't heard of a gum deformity before. I'm thinking good thoughts for your little one.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I hope all is ok too - Kipling is six months and just got neutered. He had terrible breath leading up to it and most offered the explanation that it was his teething. I must say after a week of very bad breath he is back to normal on that. I hope that's all it is. Keep us posted on your little one.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Dauphine, I don't have any idea what it could be but I'm praying that your vet will be able to find out easily and that it will be a simple remedy. BTW, Welcome to the forum to you and little Bea!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum, Dauphine. I don't have any knowledge of what could cause this. Hopefully it will be nothing that cannot be corrected easily. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

i've never heard of that before, but you'd think if it was a malignancy the vet wouldn't have been so mystified, I'm sure he's seen those before..so maybe its something else.

Hopefully it isn't anything bad!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's a link of the odd looking hair braces from a past post --shows a pic ewww! lol! http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1555& Maybe yours are just back hairs? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hoping for some good news!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Dauphine and welcome to the forums! I hope your lil' sweetie is doing well today. Anxiously waiting to hear what the vets thoughts were after further investigation.


----------



## dauphine (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for all of your comfort and kind words. It's nice to feel welcome. 

Here's an update on what's happening with Bea:

I got a second opinion from another vet in the practice. He was mystified as well and also felt that because the abnormal tissue is bilateral it's not as worrisome BUT he agreed with me that a biopsy might be a good idea. I'm going to wait until Bea fully recovers from her spay surgery before we have a biopsy done. Waiting isn't my ideal but I don't want to anesthetize her again so soon.

I really hope it's good news.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It is a shame that the vet didn't contact you while she was under for her spay, to get it done at the same time, but maybe it wasn't possible for some reason.

I, too, hope it will turn out all right...How long will you wait?


----------



## dauphine (Sep 12, 2009)

I'll probably get the biopsy done right after Thanksgiving. That will give Bea a chance to heal and get her stitches removed. I'm having a houseful of relatives for the holiday and there's no point in stressing her any more that she needs to be.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

dauphine said:


> Hi everyone, I'm fairly new here and this is my first post.
> 
> I have 6 month old little girl named Bea who went in to get spayed this morning. I received a call from the vet a bit ago letting me know that he found some gum abnormalities in my baby. He told me that he found black tissue on both sides of her mouth in the back (don't recall if he said upper or lower) that seems to be pushing her teeth out of place. He said that "the fact that it's on both sides makes me less worried" and is going to take some xrays and biopsy if necessary. I've noticed a bit of bad breath from her in the past week and thought that was a bit odd given her age. She's acting normally otherwise, happy, active, eating well. Has anybody ever seen something like this is their dog?
> 
> If this is malignant I don't know what I'm going to do. As so as I saw the vet's number on the caller ID I had one of those dreaded "Uh oh!" moments. Right now I'm on pins and needles waiting to hear what he's found.


Why did he not x ray and biopsy then when she was already out?


----------

